# [A] [Thrall] <inori> sucht! S3D Ulduar 10/14



## mechworm (29. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Thraller und Thrallerinnen! 

Wir, die Raidgilde <inori>, bestehend seit dem Start von Wotlk, suchen noch einige wenige neue Mitglieder für unsere 25er & 10er Raids. 
Wir sind eine Gilde, welche ihren Fokus auf das Raiden der 10er und 25er Instanzen gelegt hat, aber auch einen hohen Wert auf einen freundlichen Umgangston miteinander legen. 

Wir suchen noch einige gute, motivierte und teamfähige Leute für unsere PVE Raids. 

Unser Raidstatus derzeit: 
10er/25er Naxxramas clear 
25er Sartharion + 3 Drakes clear 
25er Malygos clear 
10/25er Archavon clear 
10er Ulduar - momentan noch bei Mimiron 
25er Ulduar - fast alle Wächter down 

Um Ulduar sowohl in 25er, als auch in 10er Raids weiterhin erfolgreich bestreiten zu können suchen wir noch Verstärkung! Besonders dringend benötigen wir: 

1 x Hunter 
1 x Feral Druid 
1 x Heil Druid 
1 x Moonkin 
1 x Ele Schamane 
2 x Heil Schamane 
1 x Heil Pala 
1 x Mage 
1 x Hexer 

Ihr solltet mindestens Naxx equipt sein und als DD regelmäßig über 4k dps Schaden machen. 
Heiler sollten ebenso, wie die DD`s ihre Klasse erstklassig beherrschen. 
Gutes Movement, eine stabile Internetverbindung, sowie Raidvorbereitung in form von 
richtig gesockelten Items, über Flasks und Buffood und Wissen über die Bosstaktiken sollten selbstverständlich sein. 

Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und ebenso, wie wir Ulduar so schnell, wie möglich clear haben wollt, dann seid ihr herzlich eingeladen euch auf unserer Homepage zu bewerben. 

Bei Fragen stehen euch ingame "Bosheit", "ndee", "Mizy" oder ich ("mechworm") gerne zur Verfügung. 



http://www.inori.de.tt 



Unsere Raidzeiten: 

Montag: 19:00 - 23:00 (25er Raid) 
Dienstag: x 
Mittwoch: 19:00 - 23:00 (10er Raid) 
Donnerstag: 19:00 - 23:00 (10er Raid) 
Freitag: x 
Samstag: x 
Sonntag: 17:00 - 22:00 (25er Raid) 

Abweichend können dazu, je nach Anmeldung auch mehr Raids stattfinden. 

MfG 
mechworm


----------



## mechworm (29. April 2009)

/push


----------

